# need assistance in Texas



## liz (Jan 8, 2008)

Is there anyone in Texas who is familar with the correct reimbursement rates for billing workers' compensation? It's very confusing. I am willing to pay someone to help me review some hospital bills and determine whether they were reimbursed correctly.

Liz Brown


----------



## Easley (Feb 18, 2008)

I am familiar in coding and appealing worker comp claims if you would like some information please e-mail me at elizbeth.easley@mhshealth.com

Thanks 
Liz


----------



## S Avara CPC (Feb 18, 2008)

A lot of that would depend on your contracts and if you signed one with the Workers Comp company.  Was there a contract signed?  If so it will tell you in the contract the percent they should pay - for example 150% of Medicare's 2005 Fee Schedule.


----------

